# striper and flounder fiasco 11/12-11/13



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone got a flounder hole they wanna share beside BP and SWP some where not too many people traffic ? in return I'll take you hybrid striper and white bass fishing' 1.5 hours from Houston. You can catch lots of stripers during the winter too!!

striper on Saturday at Lake and Flounder on Sunday at SWP


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

you turned off your PM?
If you got a boat, I got a couple of spots you can try


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes I got a boat but it's dedicated to fresh water only. Hoping for a bank spot some where we can wade up onto. Don't mind driving 1.5 - 2 hrs. You would have to personally show me. In return I'll make sure you'll learn where,when,and how to catch stripers hybrids and white bass. Have y'all tasted these fish before ? Pretty tasty fish roll in corn meal.


----------



## fstarkey (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks to me like you have a bunch of illegal fish based on the pictures you posted. I have called TPWD to make them aware of this post.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You knos your fresh water fish man. Tell me what you see and well see what's illeagal.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

that escalated quick


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

*Wrong!*



fstarkey said:


> Looks to me like you have a bunch of illegal fish based on the pictures you posted. I have called TPWD to make them aware of this post.


I don't see any illegal fish. I see some pig white bass and some very legal Hybrids and Stripers. Maybe you should learn the difference before making such accusations. Bruce is a good dude and a very knowledgeable fisherman. He doesn't deserve this type of criticism when making such a generous offer.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

one of them long time lurkers


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Pinheads are everywhere. Good luck with the flounder hunt!


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

fstarkey said:


> Looks to me like you have a bunch of illegal fish based on the pictures you posted. I have called TPWD to make them aware of this post.


I have not fished with Bruce but I have fished next to him many times. He is a stand up guy, there are no illegal fish in that picture.

These types of post are why the Reports section was NO Reply for a long time. We just got the OK to reply not long ago.

Please don't mess it up, it is really nice being able reply and get further information about a report.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Bruce your good just ignore the fools that have no clue what they are talking about. Waste of breath


----------



## fishonkev (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice to see you here Bruce. As for the rude guy without a clue, maybe he needs to go block traffic somewhere.


----------

